# Long-life VAR - Suggestions?



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

I've got my suspicions but need proof. He's going on a road trip and when the cat's away....
I was thinking of using a VAR in his car but it will need long battery life (3 days minimum) as I will not be there to recharge it and if anything's going to happen
it will be in the last 2 days, not the first. Or do they only use battery when activated and recording, or are they like cell phones or ipods and discharge whether you use them or not?

Any suggestions on models that don't break the bank?

thanks all

Metta


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I know its not what you are asking, but I still think its worth considering the goal. 

Will your suspicions go away if nothing happens this time. Don't underestimate how badly some people will take being spied on. For me it would be immediate divorce. (it may also be illegal in some juristictions - possibly giving the other person an excuse for divorce with cause).


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Sony ICD-PX470, $50 - $60

Available on Amazon, at Best Buy, etc.

Get a. 32GB micro SD card for about $10 on Amazon, put good batteries in it and it will last a long time.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Use lithium batteries. Or camera grade batteries. Usually AAA batteries. One each.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Will your suspicions go away if nothing happens this time.


Yes, probably. Last time, same trip, some stuff didn't add up though as with everything, had _possible _other explanations. I think this will help.




uhtred said:


> Don't underestimate how badly some people will take being spied on.


I have gone back and forth with myself for ages over this but I think it's justified. He carried a huge lie big time for a year and what got me was just how easily he fooled me, given that I've got a good crap-detector. i didn't actually catch him out, which is how well he fooled me, he eventually admitted it to me but I knew something was wrong because the amount of $ disappearing but I didn't have the guts to say anything at the time. This ability to lie without a single sign and be so clever about it has me mistrustful. I need to know that he really, really has turned around. So, if I get caught, I feel justified. He deceived on an important issue for a year (granted, he offered up the confession voluntarily) and since then there's been the odd thing here and there that don't add up and I can't shake the feeling that something's 'off'. It may be the original offense, it may be something else entirely but equally unpalatable. I may be wrong, I have been before. [/QUOTE]



uhtred said:


> For me it would be immediate divorce. (it may also be illegal in some juristictions - possibly giving the other person an excuse for divorce with cause).


Different country. Those laws don't apply.
But thanks for the prompts to think it over. 

Metta


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, faithfulman.

Another question: does this device beep, flash or otherwise make any indication when a) it's going to record and b) when battery is running low?

thank you again

Miss Metta


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

You can turn off the light and beeping noises.

Get it, play around with it, read the manual. 

I am by no means an expert, but I think the best settings are auto voice record, high sensitivity and focused, but for your application it may be different.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

faithfulman said:


> You can turn off the light and beeping noises.
> 
> Get it, play around with it, read the manual.
> 
> I am by no means an expert, but I think the best settings are auto voice record, high sensitivity and focused, but for your application it may be different.


Thank you. The main thing is it remain charged and undetected for up to 4 days. 
thanks again

Metta


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Miss Metta said:


> Thank you. The main thing is it remain charged and undetected for up to 4 days.
> thanks again
> 
> Metta


Assuming the batteries are fresh and high-quality, it can record constantly for over a day at LPCM quality (This is the highest quality) or over 2 days in mp3: ICD-PX470 | Help Guide | Battery life


If you have it in voice-activated mode with fresh batteries, it will last more than long enough for your needs.

Again, just make sure you put in a micro SD card at 32 GB and you will have enough storage space to cover yourself.

Make sure you play around with it, it is best to test it in the same type of environment you want to use it for.

Read the manual here: ICD-PX470 | Help Guide | Top

Good luck, I hope you end up being some paranoid jerk who spied on your innocent husband.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

faithfulman said:


> Assuming the batteries are fresh and high-quality, it can record constantly for over a day at LPCM quality (This is the highest quality) or over 2 days in mp3: ICD-PX470 | Help Guide | Battery life
> 
> 
> If you have it in voice-activated mode with fresh batteries, it will last more than long enough for your needs.
> ...


That was a helpful post, but that ending. Was that just satire saying you hope she gets the truth but not bad news?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Find a friend who is tech savvy. 

Get a plastic dowel rod the same OD as a AAA battery [if that is what is used in your VAR] and then cut it to the proper length.

Affix a thin copper strip on each end of your 'fake' battery.

Soldier two thin wires to those strips and then soldier them to a size 'D' lithium battery or at least a high quality Alkaline.

Be careful to note the polarity [ + -] when inserting the battery.

Small plastic ty the larger battery to the VAR unit and then Velcro it under the dash. 

Some claim better sound quality when placed here, rather than under the seat.

This should record for a few weeks.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

faithfulman said:


> Assuming the batteries are fresh and high-quality, it can record constantly for over a day at LPCM quality (This is the highest quality) or over 2 days in mp3: ICD-PX470 | Help Guide | Battery life
> 
> 
> If you have it in voice-activated mode with fresh batteries, it will last more than long enough for your needs.
> ...



Thank you so much for the detail.
I want so, so much to be a paranoid jerk because it's eating me alive. And the only reason I can justify doing this is that he has _not _always been innocent
and I think after this I can put it to rest (if I don't chicken out at the last mintue, that is)

Metta


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Find a friend who is tech savvy.
> 
> Get a plastic dowel rod the same OD as a AAA battery [if that is what is used in your VAR] and then cut it to the proper length.
> 
> ...



thank you, it's possibly a good way to do it, I just don't know anyone tech savvy and I'm running out of time.
I am concerned that under dash it will get found. 
My only other alternative is phone software, but if the possibility of owns another phone and will take both with him (regular phone plus phone I don't know about) then software in
regular use phone probably isn't going to do much good wheareas VAR might.

Not closed off to the idea of software if it won't be detected.
thanks again
Metta


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Miss Metta said:


> thank you, it's possibly a good way to do it, I just don't know anyone tech savvy and I'm running out of time.
> I am concerned that under dash it will get found.
> My only other alternative is phone software, but if the possibility of owns another phone and will take both with him (regular phone plus phone I don't know about) then software in
> regular use phone probably isn't going to do much good wheareas VAR might.
> ...


VAR is the way to go. 

SuncMars has good advice but for your needs good fresh batteries will be more than sufficient. 

I can't stress this enough: Test the VAR under the conditions you need it to work in. This is key and you only get the one shot.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stick with the VAR...

After you plant it. Keep a journal with things like appointment, taking a med. , meeting friends, and even any general note you seem fit to note down...….



Then if, and if... you get busted tell your old man "I have been looking for that "thing" for ever and had to write shyt down to keep track of everything"...…

Then show him the journal. Thank your old man for finding it. Smile. Walk away.

I have been around for ever (since I busted my old lady back '11) and out of like dozens of betrayed only one got busted with a VAR.


If I remember correctly the wayward was cleaning out the car and found it.


What's your set up? 

How are you going to plant it?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

a car plant (my bad)


don't for get the Velcro!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Find a VAR with a rechargeable battery and connect it to a 20,000 mAh power bank.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

the guy said:


> Stick with the VAR...
> 
> After you plant it. Keep a journal with things like appointment, taking a med. , meeting friends, and even any general note you seem fit to note down...….
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha....it's going to be funny to explain how I 'accidentally' left it velcroed under his seat!
If I get busted , and him cleaning it out would be the most likely way, I don't feel I need to lie.
The reason I am doing this is because he lied to me for a year beforehand about 2 years go, and had me so tricked that I was astounded and I've not recovered. I've just not really been able to trust since. Since then, on his last trip, some things weren't adding up - like withdrawing cash but then using his card for meals etc and a few other things that made me miserable, and annoyingly, obsessed the whole time he was away and beside myself with anxiety. Some stuff just didn't add up and I don't want to go through it again. He says he's been good since, but I'm not 100% sure and can't shake it. Sometimes I feel there is a person who is not being altogether honest about who he is and what he gets up to. He has a history of addictions of various types, porn and casual sex hook ups but this was pre-me. We've been married almost 3 years and I'm starting to wonder whether his 'old' self has come back into the picture now that he's finally done the 'wife' bit and is looking for a bit of a high, in more ways than one. I also know for fact that last time he was away he got up to a couple of things I wasn't happy with but didn't chastise him about, I just let it go. At home, he can be perfect, almost too perfect, and says he's really happy. I am aware that people with a tendency toward narcissism do a lot of love-bombing and thus able to keep their secrets because they seem so nice, how could they do such a thing? I think he may be this type of person who may be living a double-life. So if I get caught, it's quite simple. He's been really deceitful before, more than once, he knows it, and I have not got over it, and that is my reasoning. I need to know but after this, if this VAR comes back zilch, I will probably relax. At least I hope I do. I can't afford a PI and I've really searched myself over this but it's dragged on for years - this things not adding up after the initial lie and I'm tired of feeling this way. I need to see that he really has turned around and all those things not adding up did in fact have other explanations.

thanks
Miss Metta


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

the guy said:


> a car plant (my bad)
> 
> 
> don't for get the Velcro!!!


I got the device - nifty little thing, isn't it?

My main concern is that he drives a diesel vehicle and so the engine noise is quite loud.
I'm not sure what settings to put, whether wide or focused, and mic sensitivity auto, mid or high.
I will try and test it in his vehicle over the weekend if I can get to it without him knowing.


and I got the velcro but I will never trust you to go shopping for me again 

thanks for everything

Miss Metta


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

The recorder has two filters to reduce noise ftom air conditioning, etc. Low-cut filter (I think) and 1 that starts with an N I think.

Also, there is a playback option called "clear voice" that may help.

Read the manual and test test test!

Drive his car, record while talking, play it back. Rinse, repeat. You got one shot.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

faithfulman said:


> The recorder has two filters to reduce noise ftom air conditioning, etc. Low-cut filter (I think) and 1 that starts with an N I think.
> 
> Also, there is a playback option called "clear voice" that may help.
> 
> ...


Can't drive his car, that would be sus immediately. It's a work truck, a ute, manual, I have a lovely new SUV so why would I drive his bumpy, loud, thing - plus haven't driven a manual in a while. Absolutely no reason to drive his vehicle except to move it if it ran over him.

Best I can do is hook it up over weekend and see what it does when he comes home Monday night. I've got this weekend (tricky, he's home) and then 2 days before he goes.
Been playing around with settings myself but dang, it's quiet here today!

Have been reading the manual online but it's not always clear what function is best. I did choose the ones you suggest, just wanted to see what you thought.

thanks
Metta


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

So, what will you do when you eventually get the evidence that he's up to no good - again?


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Miss Metta said:


> Can't drive his car, that would be sus immediately. It's a work truck, a ute, manual, I have a lovely new SUV so why would I drive his bumpy, loud, thing - plus haven't driven a manual in a while. Absolutely no reason to drive his vehicle except to move it if it ran over him.
> 
> Best I can do is hook it up over weekend and see what it does when he comes home Monday night. I've got this weekend (tricky, he's home) and then 2 days before he goes.
> Been playing around with settings myself but dang, it's quiet here today!
> ...


Do the best you can to ensure the data you gather is usable.

Good luck.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I have taken apart battery banks (the external rechargeable batteries for recharging cell phones) and inserted recording devices into them before... 

Maybe i should start selling things like that? I attached the microphone to the hard case of the pack and gave it a dedicated battery, so someone could still charge their phone from it and not drain the battery for the recorder. This encourages the target to carry it around with them so that they can recharge their phones. The downside was that it had to be cracked open and taken apart to recover the audio, set it, or charge the recorder battery. Plus the audio picked up a lot of background noise. 

There are similar devices available now. I just saw one that looks like an external battery pack, and you can even charge your phone from it, though that will also drain the battery for the recorder. You could put such a device in the center console or the glove box and if found, it just looks like a battery pack. One that actually works to charge devices and can continuously record for two straight weeks.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Why do you think cheating will involve his car in a way that you can detect from a VAR? Couldn't he just meet a woman somewhere? It isn't a GPS, you won't know where he is going. They could meet at a hotel or do it in a back office at work and you wouldn't know.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Why do you think cheating will involve his car in a way that you can detect from a VAR? Couldn't he just meet a woman somewhere? It isn't a GPS, you won't know where he is going. They could meet at a hotel or do it in a back office at work and you wouldn't know.


Because in one's own car is a very private and secluded place that many people will have discussions that they may say things they would not want their spouse to hear.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

You are right, of course, but for the reasons faithfulman says. This guy has a looooong road trip ahead and my guess is he won't just listen to the radio the whole time and he'll make calls. He's doing a lot of traveling from place to place over the four days. the first two days not so worried about, I think he'll be where he says and doing what he says he'll do, it's the last 2-3 where he could be up to mischief. I actually hope not. I hope that who he is with me is consistent across the board.

I did find a software that I've tested out on my own phone and seems quite good. My phone hasn't had any reaction to it and I've got a newer model, which I presume (maybe incorrectly) would more likely spit the dummy at anything like that. I'm undecided as to whether to use it. I was astonished at what it showed, even in the brief trial. It's remained on my phone for 24 hours and there's no clues its there. Worth using?


thanks all
Metta


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

faithfulman said:


> Do the best you can to ensure the data you gather is usable.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you. A few days to go, yet. Am going to test run tomorrow.

Metta


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> So, what will you do when you eventually get the evidence that he's up to no good - again?


You state that as if it's a given (gulp).
I truly hope he's not. I'm hoping that I'm just thinking over-time and that those things I noticed have reasonable explanations and that I just haven't built the trust back sufficiently (though I dearly want to because the mistrust is eating me up)

but if he is..I guess it depends on what he's up to. 
I will be less upset I think if he's gone back to his addictions, although that's quite serious
but more upset if he's doing women or porn (because when he does porn it affects our sex life otherwise I wouldn't worry about it)
so he could do either....or both.

I will have to confront him.
what I will do not sure. Not financially independent.
good question though
Metta


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

If you buy a good VAR and install the best Lithuim batteries available you should get close to 5 days out of it. The Var will only activate when noise is detected.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

I did this. Annoyingly it sets itself off if the engine or radio is going, even with volume down. I tried it out, we went on a trip in his care though I kept it in handbag set up to approximate the conditions.
Hopefully the 32gb card lasts, too. So I could be having to go through many, many, many hours of recording!
I really, really want to be wrong. This whole thing has me distressed.
Metta


----------

